# ranger lift kits



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Just got 2015 900 crew, wanting to stick to 2-4" preferably not something that requires changing axles or puts them in a bind. What ya running?? any pics will be appreciated.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Got the same a month ago or so. About to order the forward a arms with lift built in from backwood armor.... just saving a little more for the 1k price tag. LOL ouch


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Navi said:


> Just got 2015 900 crew, wanting to stick to 2-4" preferably not something that requires changing axles or puts them in a bind. What ya running?? any pics will be appreciated.


We use the 4" Plate style lifts with steering stops on most of our projects. The largest tire we use is a 28" and it works fine. It all depends on what you want to do with it. Give me a call if you have any questions.

Thanks,

We have moved to a new location please note the new address:
1109 Upland Drive, Suite B & C, Houston TX 77043

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Ranger 800*

I have the xp 800 2013. My advice dont lift it at all with factory axles. They are junk axles even stk wont last long if you go off roading. If you are using it as deer lease ride or something, maybe no problems. If you wanna play, spend the money now for good lift and all new axles. Will save you a ton of money in the long run. Believe me.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*My ranger*

Here are a few pics. I have broke all the axles and now run rhino's. Still break some of those. I have 2" plate lift from super atv and it puts axles in a bind when you bottom out in ruts or mud..


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I run Highlifter heavy duty springs and 28's, not much lift (1") but it helps with the sag when loaded and does not rub. We routinely deliver 4/5 guys,gear and dogs to blinds in the middle of flooded ag fields (water almost over hood) and have yet to get stuck. I won't go with anything bigger due to the abuse we put them through and the desire to avoid drive-line issues.IMO , the extra 1-2 inches of ground clearance _looks good_, but its not worth the potential trouble/down time in my applications.

As far as aftermarket axles and drive train, I have had a dealer tell me that you should think of the stock axles as "shear pins" that protect more expensive components. I.e. you might be better off breaking an axle as opposed to the differential. As I have no experience with those mods it would be nice to hear some other opinions...._but, I do know the diffs are $$$$_.

One other thing you might want to think about while its in the shop, you will eventually have to replace the carrier bearing under the front seats. The factory one is non-serviceable, replace it with the one below and you won't have to worry about it in the future. A little grinding is required but it basically drops right in.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002E94RMM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

GIGEM18 said:


> I have the xp 800 2013. My advice dont lift it at all with factory axles. They are junk axles even stk wont last long if you go off roading. If you are using it as deer lease ride or something, maybe no problems. If you wanna play, spend the money now for good lift and all new axles. Will save you a ton of money in the long run. Believe me.


A 2013 800 and a 2015 900 are apples and oranges when it comes to all of this. But the most important factor your forgetting is how heavy of a right foot you have. I have been on my stock axles for 21/2 years and have busted 2 boots. and have 3" of lift and 28" outlaw tires.

Also have buddies who can't make it a weekend with loosing axles or diffs. Much less the dreaded 900 reverse chain issue.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

What is the "reverse chain issue"?


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Game-Over said:


> What is the "reverse chain issue"?


 Supposedly the reverse chain on the 900 is very weak so if you get stuck or try to pull someone out backwards its bad news...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes. On any 900's and 1000's the reverse chain is very small. Do not try to pull anyone out in reverse. Or do not try to back out of a bad mud hole with oversized tires. Be easy. The chain is smaller than a bicycle chain x2. They do make a aftermarket upgrade, it's $1800 and around $2250 installed. The Turner upgrade is a double billet reverse chain.


----------

